# Blaupunkt 300 Car Casette Radio



## wallis (May 7, 2007)

Recently bought a new car and the CD player that they left in it had no CD slot, just a USB port plug that was'nt what I wanted for my ipod. They also gave me the previous stock radio with a casette. I want to play my ipod into the casette through the adapter casette, so I went unlocked the radio and it now works. 

Unfortunately I cannot get it to play straight from the cassette. It will only play the radio. I have no manual for the radio, and all the different combos of buttons that I've pressed haven't helped. I know the tape definitely works because when I forward wind it it plays from the ipod briefly, but obviously I want it to play all the time. 

So if anyone can tell me how to get it to the tape normally could you please post here 

Oh and here's a picture : http://freespace.virgin.net/mike.mjgoodall/Car300.jpg

Wallis


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Did you check Blau's site? They used to have manuals online.


----------



## wallis (May 7, 2007)

Yeh its such an old radio though that its no longer for sale and they don't have any manual for it that I can find


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon wallis, generally the cassette drive belts fail, they are made from a neoprene rubber material, they are quite difficult to replace, spare generic belts can usually be obtained from places like Radio Shack.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Blaupunkt 300 Car Cassette Radio*

Sometime there easy too Qult!
Look at the cassette player from the top sometimes the lid will pop off, sometime it has screws too. But it does open, once its open as Qult said there the belts if your lucky you should be able to see them now and if not you lose nothing trying too so.
Good luck to you hope your still around?


----------

